# Durée de vie d'un Mac



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2002)

Quelle est la durée de vie d'un Mac? Pas du point de vue matériel, mais du point de vue de l'utilisation. Je pencherai pour 4-5 ans. En juin 1992 j'ai eu mon LC qui m'a rendu service jusqu'en novembre 1996. J'ai ensuite acheté mon PowerMac 8500/180 que j'ai toujours.
Est-ce que la durée des Mac va aller en diminuant? Ou reste-elle toujours plus moins égale à 4-5 ans...


----------



## Pym (6 Janvier 2002)

Tout depend de l'evolution de tes besoins. Si tu restes a Word 4, un SE ira toujours


----------



## ficelle (6 Janvier 2002)

c'est tres variable : 14 ans pour le SE de mon oncle
1h pour le Ti de Tyler


----------



## Crüniac (6 Janvier 2002)

Oui, tout dépend de l'utilisation, mais je pense qu'elle sera toujours égale à quatre - cinq ans.
Mais on est toujours obligé de faire des mises à jour (carte graphique, ram, disque dur) pour être dans le coup.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Crüniac


----------



## philk34 (6 Janvier 2002)

oui le SE30 de mon pere qui a une bonne douzaine d'année, démarre tjs au car de tour.
En fait ce sont les applications qui demande de + en + de ressources materiels donc comme les grosses mises à jour arrive tout les 2 ans environ. S'il n'y a pas de boulversement majeur comme l'abandon des disquettes, SCSI et autre normes d'antan ton mac a une durée de vie quasi millénaire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je m'emporte un peu là)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2002)

En fait tout dépend de l'utilisation que tu veux en faire. Si c'est de la petite bureautique à mon avis il est pratiquement increvable.


@+


----------



## jacques38 (6 Janvier 2002)

mon LC : fin 91 à mi 93
mon Performa 600 : mi 93 à début 96
mon 8500/120 : début 96 à début 2000 (mise à jour avec carte G3/300 au milieu)
mon G4/450 : début 2000 à ????

on va dire environ 3 ans comme durée de vie ... bien que matériellement parlant, tous fonctionent encore !!!
(j'ai revendu les 2 premiers, mais j'ai tjrs le 8500 qui me sert encore quelques fois)


----------



## mfay (7 Janvier 2002)

Plus je mets cher, plus le micro dure longtemps, en gros je mets 5000fr pour six mois d'utilisation. Le max de durée à été obtenu avec un IIsi : 3ans (j'y avais rajouté beaucoup de choses). dernier achat : un G4 bi 450. devrait durer 2 ans (après les G5 ?).

Je change en général parce que je ne peux plus me retenir quand je voie les nouveautés.

Accessoirement mon premier micro un IIse fonctionne encore après 13 ans.


----------



## teo (7 Janvier 2002)

Les mises à jour logicielles sont la cause principale du vieillissement "subjectif" du matériel! Comme dit plus haut si c'est pour du traitement de texte, un très vieux Mac fait bien l'affaire. Puis y'a les logiciels qui demandent un processeur PPC, ou pour les G3 ou G4 seuls... 
Mac OS X demande 128 ou plus de RAM, MacOS 9 aux alentours de 50/80, mon premier OS, le 7.1 roulait très bien avec 5/7 Mo... donc tout dépend des besoins... mais dans les plus vieux ordis tournant autour du monde il y a surement pas mal de Macs...


----------



## bateman (8 Janvier 2002)

dans trois heures les macs auront peut-être pris un coup de vieux..

who knows?


----------



## benjamin (8 Janvier 2002)

Ouaip. Dans deux heures le mien aura pris deux ans.
Sincèrement, deux ans pour un iMac, c'est psychologiquement raisonnable, même si l'on peut encore presque tout faire dessus


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (8 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bateman:
*dans trois heures les macs auront peut-être pris un coup de vieux..*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Jamais!! Les macs ne prennent pas de coup de vieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ils sont toujours à la pointe... Sauf que d'autres mac arrivent ensuite et sont encore plus à la pointe!!


----------



## teo (9 Janvier 2002)

Finalement, je change aussi de bécane...
1994: LC630. Il marche encore très bien

1996: StarMax 400. Il marche encore très bien

1999: vieux Classic. Il marche encore, un cadeau perso rigolo

2000: G4 400 + PB Wallstreet 266 d'occase
Ils marchent très bien

J'arrive pas à les vendre à des inconnus... ils se sentiraient trop seuls, alors la famillle et les amis en profitent et je m'occupe du SAV et je les perd pas de vue. C'est increvable ces bêtes là.

2002: Ti d'occase encore ss garantie d'un pote qui passe au combo.
Je m'étais dit pas avant septembre 02 mais


----------



## obportus (9 Janvier 2002)

un ordinateur a une durée de vie illimitée si on ne va pas sur internet, on ne lit pas les journaux informatiques et on ne parle pas d'informatique autour de soit.
Par contre je me suis rendu compte qu'il était impossible de vendre à un prix raisonnable un mac de plus de deux ans.

Enfin, le plaisir est infini de retourner sur un "vieux" mac longtemps après l'avoir laissé s'endormir dans un coin.


----------



## Tyler (9 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*
1h pour le Ti de Tyler    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Hahahahaha, Excellent ce Ficelle.






Il est vrai que mon premier Ti combo est tombé en rade au bout d'une heure : PANNE USINE.

Mais heureusement,maintenant j'en ai un nouveau,et il marche à la perfection.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et je compte bien le garder au moins 1 an (voir plus mais bon,je change de bécane tout les ans si je peux).

Mais enfin,cette règle ne s'applique qu'à moi...

Vu d'exterieur,un mac à pour moi une durée de vie moyenne de 3 ans,après,il faut changer si l'on veut rester dans la vague.

Mais si on est pas un obsédé de la technologie...Hoo...On peut dire 5 ans ouais,sans blème.

Et cela s'applique vraiment au mac : regarde le bondi blue,le premier Imac : et bien on peut installer OS X dessus ? Plutot cool non ? (même si il faut y adjoindre un pédalier,si l'on veut que ça tourne plus vite que la vitesse d'une tortue démotivée...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  ).


----------



## Tyler (9 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par boulet:
*
Par contre je me suis rendu compte qu'il était impossible de vendre à un prix raisonnable un mac de plus de deux ans.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Faux,j'ai vu des Imac bondi blue se vendre 4OOO FRANCS il n'y a deux semaines... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le mac ne pert pas trop de ça valeur car dans tout les cas,beaucoup de modèle reste des ordis mythiques que certains "amoureux" veulent toujours...


Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz :

*Jamais!! Les macs ne prennent pas de coup de vieux  Ils sont toujours à la pointe... Sauf que d'autres mac arrivent ensuite et sont encore plus à la pointe!!*

Je suis assez d'accord,si tu prends de vieux powermacs,beaucoup sont toujours un peu d'actu avec des cartes reseaux performantes, et des performances parfois bleufantes comparées à des PCS de la même époque (qui resemble souvent plus à des boites de concerves d'ailleurs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ).


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2002)

ce sont surtout les Macs PCI qui vieillisent moins vite car la plupart des composants sont "upgradable". Par contre la durée de vie d'un iMac est bien plus brève, à peine trois ans ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2002)

Mon G3 beige : 3 ans déjà, mais après une cure de vitamines : 233 =&gt; 400 MHZ, 4GO =&gt; 10GO (7200T), 32 MO =&gt; 128MO...

Par contre, l'écran haut de gamme que je comptais garder plus longtemps (après le changement d'UC) est au bord du gouffre final : 
1/ le port ADB n'existe plus sur les nouveaux Mac...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2/ il ne supporte plus des résolutions &lt; à 1024*768   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'ailleurs, si quelqu'un à une idée sur le sujet, il peut se référer au sujet lancé le 7/01...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Melaurë Curufin:
*ce sont surtout les Macs PCI qui vieillisent moins vite car la plupart des composants sont "upgradable". Par contre la durée de vie d'un iMac est bien plus brève, à peine trois ans ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour résumer: un PowerMac ou un PowerBook: environ 4-5 ans et un iMac ou un iBook: environ 2-3 ans.


----------



## Elendil (16 Janvier 2002)

Mon vieux mac classic qui doit avoir 9 ans tourne encore parfaitement...


----------



## me (16 Janvier 2002)

Mon premier SE [récupéré par mon père] marche toujours..., mais il est vrai que côté programme, c'est pas génial. En plus, la stylewriter II m'a laché, il n'est donc plus utilisé que par mes neveux (les plus jeunes car peu risqué) pour jouer.

Mon LC475 [également récupéré par mon père], marche toujours... et très bien, même avec word 6... sauf que l'écran a de grosses faiblesses (il n'affiche plus que des tons verts ou roses: quelqu'un a une solution ?). Il n'est donc plus utilisé que par mes neveux (les plus vieux car plus risqué) pour jouer (et bientôt par mon père quand free aura enfin envoyé son kit de connection).

Mon iMac (2ème génération) [récupéré par mon frère] fonctionne toujours SUPER bien. Là, aucun défaut (sauf que mon frère a souvent tendance à me confondre avec la hotline).

Mon iBook II [celui là, je le garde] marche toujours super bien. Je l'adore !!! (mon épouse un peu moins: elle avait déjà eu du mal à passer du PC de son bureau à Mac OS 9, mais le passage à Mac OS X l'horripile... elle refuse d'apprendre à nouveau).

Bref, un vieux mac, pas de problème... tout dépend de ce que tu veux en faire. Et si tu es malade comme moi (genre, je veux avoir le dernier iMac, je veux avoir le dernier iBook, et le G5, c'est pour quand ?) ... mieux vaut avoir une grande famille.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Janvier 2002)

"Mais on est toujours obligé de faire des mises à jour (carte graphique, ram, disque dur) pour être dans le coup. "

Mais on n'est pas obligé d'être dans le coup!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










En passant vous êtes bien riches les gars : et vas-y que j'achètes un G5 parce que j'ai "craqué dessus, et vas-y que je m'achète un "TI"... mais c'est salaire smic puissance 10 pour acheter ce matériel régulièrement avec tout ce qui va avec !! Vous êtes tous des Rotchilds ou quoi ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le mac : un chouette ordinateur de riches!! Le PC : la bouse du pauvre...


----------

